# How Many Home Brewers Here!?



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Beer and cigars go together like white on rice! I know there are some brewers here! Where are ya, how long ya been brewing and what do you brew?

I've been brewing for over 15 years. Mostly an all-grain brewer but still do some extract batches. Brew mostly bitters and IPAs, but brew everything from Cream Ales to Barleywines to lambic-like concoctions. Also make a lot of mead and an occasional batch of wine.


Bob R in OKC


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Extract since the mid 70s, all grain since ~1981. Mainly into British beers, pale ales, IPAs, brown ales, milds, porters, etc. and I just started kegging last year (finally!). I have 35 gallons on tap now (pale ales, porter, dry stout, mild, southern brown) with 15 more in secondary. I'm planning an IIPA tomorrow (Centennial/Amarillo, Ten %, One hundred IBUs, I'm calling it CATO pale ale so I can keep track). There are a few threads here on homebrewing, here so you're not alone.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wine for me, got my 3rd vintage in the jugs right now. I'd probably take a shot at beer but I just don't have more room. Next house maybe.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Homebrewing since 1989. Won a small local award for an extract honey-weizen 1993, resting on my laurels since 2006 because my local herfin bud makes The Best all grain I've ever tasted. :al

I make mine super dark anymore, sinister enough to leap out of the glass in a giant wave of Midnight Itself and slap me silly, Harley Davidson used 60W dark! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've been brewing all-grain for about a year and have a nice kegging setup. I can keep 4 kegs in the garage and just did a Sanyo kegerator conversion to have 2 on tap in the dining room. I mostly drink Pale Ale, American Brown ale, Stout and make wheat beer for my wife. Right now I'm serving a Bourbon Barrel Stout 8%, Holiday Spice Ale 9.25%, Rochefort 8 clone and going to brew a Pale Ale soon. 

I really like dark, less hoppy beers with most cigars...Monte, RA, SCdH etc.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Just getting into homebrewing myself. Glad to see so many fellow brewers here! 
I really enjoy Bavarian-style beers and Kolsch lagers.


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

Mostly brew partial mash and don't brew that often, but I am in the process of opening Cigar City Brewing in Tampa if that counts.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Only have brewed 2-3 batches but really enjoyed it. Just haven't had time for awhile.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Freshman year of college my buddies and I brewed 5 gallons of "hard apple cider" using sugar and apple juice from the school cafeteria, a water cooler jug, a touch of yeast, and an unlubricated french tickler condom to trap the gasses. I almost died the night we broke that stuff out. :hn



In all seriousness, I'd love to get into real home brewing when I have a more stable living situation.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

gvarsity said:


> Only have brewed 2-3 batches but really enjoyed it. Just haven't had time for awhile.


:tpd: I've got to get my own brew kit. My brew buddy is moving away!!!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Freshman year of college my buddies and I brewed 5 gallons of "hard apple cider" using sugar and apple juice from the school cafeteria, a water cooler jug, a touch of yeast, and an unlubricated french tickler condom to trap the gasses. I almost died the night we broke that stuff out. :hn


I did the same thing, with 1 gallon batches. We actually bottled the stuff and kept it around awhile too. It did the trick, but tasted like crap.

My very first foray into homebrew was Welch's white grape juice + yeast with a balloon on top. Also tasted like crap, but I decided to distill this stuff with a (new) deep fryer, a cereal bowl, and a large mixing bowl full of ice. That also worked, but it also distilled all the crappy flavors. That was 7 yrs ago and the friend I gave the first shot to still won't try my homebrew.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

My 3rd batch is in the fermenter now. I started brewing last July after a friend of mine had been doing it over a year. I made my 2nd batch was a honey ale and am drinking it now. It's awesome. I'm going to redo that recipe for my 4th batch. 1st was a Fat Tire clone and 3rd is red ale.

Virgil


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Off and on for about 7 years. All grain with a kegging setup. Right now trying to get serious about consistency so focusing on just two recipes, a porter and a cream ale, until I can duplicate each of them three batches in a row with no taste discrepancies to an average beer drinker.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

My father-in-law has been brewing for 15+ years, I've been tagging along for the past 4-5 now. He loves the hop-heavy IPAs, and I enjoy helping to brew them but they're just not to my taste.

I got my very favorite DME recipe right here from Hydrated, it has become my favorite summer beer. Even my grain-only father-in-law actually likes it and went through 3-4 five gallon batches with me this summer.

I plan to try my hand at some Mead this coming Spring/Summer.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I know my stuff was not from scratch (thanks Mr. Beer), but I was able to bottle the wort (which smelled really good) last night. I'm nervous about it tasting skunky, but I followed the directions to a T. 8 more days and she'll be ready to pour!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I did the same thing, with 1 gallon batches. We actually bottled the stuff and kept it around awhile too. It did the trick, but tasted like crap.
> 
> My very first foray into homebrew was Welch's white grape juice + yeast with a balloon on top. Also tasted like crap, but I decided to distill this stuff with a (new) deep fryer, a cereal bowl, and a large mixing bowl full of ice. That also worked, but it also distilled all the crappy flavors. That was 7 yrs ago and the friend I gave the first shot to still won't try my homebrew.


yeah I can see how many of this country's young "brewers" can quickly get discouraged after sampling a bit of their first batches. 

Thats pretty cool how you distilled your own spirits, I've always wanted to try that out myself. Here is an interesting link for a tea-kettle still.

http://www.dangerouslaboratories.org/moon1.html


----------



## Fire It Up (Nov 12, 2007)

I just started to get back into homebrewing.. The first batch that we brewed didn't taste anything like I expected it to (hoppy pale ale). We'll probably be brewing a stout this weekend to give it another try. I picked a great time to get back into it with the hop shortage we have now!!!

Mike


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Thats pretty cool how you distilled your own spirits, I've always wanted to try that out myself. Here is an interesting link for a tea-kettle still.
> 
> http://www.dangerouslaboratories.org/moon1.html


I like that link! That 'project' came about while I was taking a college course on distillation. After studying the equations, theories, plots, etc. for hours, days, and weeks, I had to put all that newfound knowledge to the test  :al

Now that I've graduated and actually have *some* disposable income (i.e. cigar money) I'd love to take another stab at it. With 'real' materials this time instead of $20 worth of crap from Target. If the ATF comes to my door I'll just offer them a homemade shot of whiskey and a cuban :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I like that link! That 'project' came about while I was taking a college course on distillation. After studying the equations, theories, plots, etc. for hours, days, and weeks, I had to put all that newfound knowledge to the test  :al


oh wow a college distilling course - now that's an education!!



> Now that I've graduated and actually have *some* disposable income (i.e. cigar money) I'd love to take another stab at it. With 'real' materials this time instead of $20 worth of crap from Target. If the ATF comes to my door I'll just offer them a homemade shot of whiskey and a cuban :tu


Let us know if you try taking another stab at distilling (hypothetically, for educational purposes only of course  ).


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> oh wow a college distilling course - now that's an education!!


Well, technically it was called 'separation processes' and is part of the chemical engineering curriculum. Geared more towards industrial processes like oil refineries than moonshine... but the same principles still apply 



> Let us know if you try taking another stab at distilling (hypothetically, for educational purposes only of course  ).


Ya know, it's legal to distill your own drinking water :tu


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

JacksonCognac said:


> Let us know if you try taking another stab at distilling (hypothetically, for educational purposes only of course  ).


I do a batch about once a year, usually early spring, on the third year now, and feel I am starting to get a pretty good whiskey out of it.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

hooperjetcar said:


> I do a batch about once a year, usually early spring, on the third year now, and feel I am starting to get a pretty good whiskey out of it.


Now I'm intrigued. What material do you use to ferment? Any aging? Pot still or column? Do you use sequential distillations or just one?


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

It's 55% corn, 25% barley, a few other grains in for good measure. 60 minute mash and ferment on the grains with liquid yeast strain I use in homebrewing. Pot still. Single trip through. I usually age about 3/4 on charred oak chips for at least 6 months, try to make it a year, but again have run out so probably won't get that far. the remaining 1/4 is left white as a comparison for anyone who wants that experience.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I did the same thing, with 1 gallon batches. We actually bottled the stuff and kept it around awhile too. It did the trick, but tasted like crap.
> 
> My very first foray into homebrew was Welch's white grape juice + yeast with a balloon on top. Also tasted like crap, but I decided to distill this stuff with a (new) deep fryer, a cereal bowl, and a large mixing bowl full of ice. That also worked, but it also distilled all the crappy flavors. That was 7 yrs ago and the friend I gave the first shot to still won't try my homebrew.


:r can you blame him? j/k


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

jkorp said:


> :r can you blame him? j/k


Not at all, why do you think I gave away the first shot?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

hooperjetcar said:


> It's 55% corn, 25% barley, a few other grains in for good measure. 60 minute mash and ferment on the grains with liquid yeast strain I use in homebrewing. Pot still. Single trip through. I usually age about 3/4 on charred oak chips for at least 6 months, try to make it a year, but again have run out so probably won't get that far. the remaining 1/4 is left white as a comparison for anyone who wants that experience.


Oh I see, you're an all-grain beer brewer too huh? That's the part I'm not too sure about. The distillation I've got covered, the fermentation I've got covered, but starting with grain still confuses me a bit. I'll just have to give it a go one day and see what happens.

Any idea what proof you end up with? Do you dilute it down to reasonable levels or leave it as firewater?


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

To be honest, it's about the easiest form of all grain there is. Since you ferment on the grain, you don't have to worry about sparge.

I get the drinking proof down to 80 to 90, any higher and its just nasty, kind of like PGA. Typically fresh I can get around 80% pure. I taste a couple of drops during the process for fusels and it is harsh. If you want more detail PM me and I'll run you through it.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

okbrewer said:


> Where are ya, how long ya been brewing and what do you brew?


Los Angeles, CA.
Since 2001
Porters, stouts & Experimental. All grain, stove top Multi-Rest Mash.

I got into brewing so I could make braggot, and making beer just sort of happened.

Last batch was 6 gallons of Porter braggot.

Brewed porter wort that was fermented with an ale yeast and finished at 8%. Added a blend of buckwheat, mesquite and clover honey to the ale, then used Lalvin K1-V1116 to ferment it dry. Finished at 19% ABV.:al

p.s. I'll post the recipe when I find it.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

MMMM! Braggot! Yours sounds good! I make a blended braggot from a base mead and a spiced old ale. Usually turns out pretty good!

I will likely be brewing this next Monday, since we have MLK day off. I have a bunch of extract, so may just do an extract and specialty grain IPA. Sounds like a plan! 

Any Okies wanna come over and watch, get in touch with me.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Imperial Porter Braggot

Grist
5 lb. Belgian Pale
2 lb. Belgian CaraMunich
2 lb. German Wheat
3/4 lb. Chocolate Wheat
1/2 lb. Flaked Barley
1 lb. Flaked Oats

11 1/4 lb grain mashed in 12 quarts water.
Protein Rest, 122° 30 min.
Beta Conversion, 140° 20 min.
Alpha Conversion, 158° 40 min.
Drained wort off grain.
Boil, 60 min.
Irish moss steeped for 30 minutes, hot water strained into wort for last 20 minutes of boil.

O.G. - 1.074
Wyeast 1099
F.G. - 1.030
A.B.V. - 5.7%

Blended ale with,

6 lb Estrn. Buckwheat
6 lb Mesquite
2 lb Clover

O.G. - 1.122
K1-V1116

F.G. - 1.030
Color - 41 SRM (est.)
AB.V. - 18.5%

When finished this was primed with 7 oz corn sugar prior to bottling for 3 volumes of CO2 & + 0.4% abv.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I've been a little bored lately, I'm starting to consider trying my hand at homebrew beer. I've done 3 vintages of wine, but no beer. So, who's gonna help me out?

Let's say I go for the glory and start out all-grain. What time requirement am I looking at, and what are the costs? I've already got primary/secondary fermenters from my winemaking hobby, what equipment do I need? I do have a homebrew shop or two within reasonable driving distance so I can obtain whatever is missing. How 'bout a recipe? I drink everything, so give me your favorites/easiest


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I've seriously been thinking about buying a kit off of HopTech.com. What do you more experienced brewers think about this as a beginner kit? Looks like it has the potential to grow with me as I mature as a brewer.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I think I've been a little bored lately, I'm starting to consider trying my hand at homebrew beer. I've done 3 vintages of wine, but no beer. So, who's gonna help me out?
> 
> Let's say I go for the glory and start out all-grain. What time requirement am I looking at, and what are the costs? I've already got primary/secondary fermenters from my winemaking hobby, what equipment do I need? I do have a homebrew shop or two within reasonable driving distance so I can obtain whatever is missing. How 'bout a recipe? I drink everything, so give me your favorites/easiest


Never made wine, so I am guessing at what equipment you have already. The biggest thing I am guessing that you are missing is a large burner such as a turkey frier. For all grain you will need to be able to get roughly 7 gallons of water to a boil, and most home stoves just don't put out the btu's needed.

Your time will be between 6 and 8 hours to brew, then waiting and then about an hour bottling. Check out this link for a lot of info: www.homebrew.com/how_to/how_to.shtml


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I think I've been a little bored lately, I'm starting to consider trying my hand at homebrew beer. Who's gonna help me out?


How to brewl


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Great, thanks guys!

Big ass pot of water and a burner huh? Sounds like it's time to buy a turkey fryer (always wanted to try frying a turkey anyway).


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Favorite recipe? Hmm ...

http://beerdujour.com/JamilsRecipes.htm

Any of Jamil's English recipes I can recommend, especially the southern brown.

Interesting stuff here:
http://thebrewingnetwork.com/jamil.php


----------

